# FR: (ne pas) vouloir que + mode / vouloir + infinitif



## bottie

Hello again!

*ne pas vouloir que (+subjonctif??)*

I was wondering, would the above phrase be followed by the subjunctive or not? Or is it a maybe: followed by the subjunctive depending on the context?
Merci d'avance!
Bottie

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Gil

No maybe:  subjuunctive.


----------



## Agnès E.

Voyons...

Si le sujet de _vouloir_ est différent du sujet du verbe suivant, il faut employer _ne pas vouloir que + subjonctif_ (idem pour _vouloir_, d'ailleurs).

*Je ne veux pas que tu ailles chez Jojo ce soir, il est trop tard !*
*Je veux que tu ailles chez Jojo demain, il t'attend !*

====

Si le sujet de _vouloir_ est le même que celui du verbe suivant, on utilise l'infinitif (à la forme positive et négative).

*Je ne veux pas aller chez Jojo ce soir, il est trop tard !*
*Je veux aller chez Jojo demain, il m'attend !*


----------



## skiiersturge

Is vouloir que always followed by the subjunctive?

eg

Je veux que tu sois content or je veux que tu es content?
Nous voudrions que notre vie ne soit qu'une reve.

Is there a set rule?!

Merci d;avance!


----------



## oOotagadaoOo

"Vouloir que" est toujours suivi du subjonctif car c'est un verbe de désir (comme j'aimerais: j'aimerais que tu sois content)
par contre vouloir (quand il n'est pas suivi de "que") n'est pas suivi du subjonctif mais de l'infinitif: je veux sortir, je veux manger...


----------



## itka

"vouloir", comme tous les verbes qui régissent le subjonctif, se construit avec une subordonnée conjonctive (que...) lorsque les sujets des deux verbes sont différents et avec un infinitif si l'action est faite par la même personne :

_"je veux que tu ailles au jardin" _: *je* veux / *tu* vas
_"je veux aller au jardin" _:* je* veux / *je* vais

_"Tu veux que nous sortions"_ : *tu* veux / *nous* sortons
_"Tu veux sortir"_ : *tu* veux / *tu* sors


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Another expression that requests the subjunctive in French is:
_(ne pas) vouloir que_
_-Ma mère veut que je fasse mes devoirs._
_Nos amis et moi, nous ne voulons pas que le ciel tombe._
Just remember that when you're talking about something you want to do, you can simply avoid the subjunctive:
_-Je veux aller au cinéma is the same as Je veux que j'aille au cinéma._
It's only when the person(s) wanting and the person(s) doing are different that the subjunctive in required:
_-Nous voulons faire du ski._
_-Nous voulons que notre ami fasse du ski._ 

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'exemple où on dit que je peux utiliser soit l'indicatif soit le subjonctif quand la personne que fait l'action est la même que parle. Les exemples "je veux aller" et "je veux que j'aille" ne sont pas clairs parce que dans les autres exemples "nous voulons faire du ski", nous parlons et alors l'indicatif, "nous voulons que notre ami fasse du ski", nous parlons d'une autre personne et alors le subjonctif. Merci beaucoup de me répondre!


----------



## tomtom67

En fait tu n'as pas vraiment le choix, le subjonctif ne s'applique pas lorsque le sujet et le complément d'objet sont les mêmes. Il s'agit d'une convention de simplification, c'est la meme chose en anglais d'ailleurs tu ne dirais pas "I want me to go skiing" mais "I want to ski". Pareil si la 3eme personne du singulier par exempe est sujet et complément à la fois: "il veut skier" et non "Il veut qu'il fasse du ski". C'est plus clair?


----------



## Donaldos

Et le choix se fait entre le subjonctif et l'*infinitif*. (pas l'indicatif)


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Vraiment non, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu rien dire "I want me to go skiing" mais seulement "I want to ski/I want to go skiing". Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec le pronom "je", j'ai la possibilité de utiliser soit l'infinif soit le subjonctif, et avec "nous" non. Qu'est-ce que tu en penses?

p.s. merci pour la correction Donaldos!


----------



## jann

We cannot say _Je veux que j'aille au cinéma_.  This is not correct.  We must instead say _je veux aller au cinéma. _


> Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec le pronom "je", j'ai la possibilité de utiliser soit l'infinif soit le subjonctif,


je veux que (tu, il, nous, vous, ils) + subjonctif 
je veux que je  --> je veux + infinitif 

tu veux que (je, il, nous, vous, ils) + subjonctif 
tu veux que tu  --> tu veux + infinitif 

il veut que (je, tu, nous, vous, ils) + subjonctif 
 il (Jean) veut qu'il (Jean)  --> il (Jean) veut + infinitif 

etc.

Si le sujet de la proposition subordonnée est le même que le sujet de la proposition principale, vous ne pouvez pas employer le subjonctif.  Il faut plutôt employer l'infinitif.


----------



## Donaldos

jann said:


> Si le sujet de la proposition subordonnée est le même que le sujet de la proposition principale, vous ne pouvez pas employer le subjonctif.  Il faut plutôt employer l'infinitif.



C'est d'ailleurs vrai pour un certain nombre de verbes ou structures.
_
Je préfère marcher seul_         vs.      _Je préfère que tu y ailles seul._
_
Je regrette d'avoir fait ça._    vs.      _Je regrette que tu aies fait ça._

_Avant de partir, j'aimerais te parler._   vs.   _ Avant que tu ne partes, j'aimerais te parler.
_
etc.


----------



## jann

> C'est d'ailleurs vrai pour un certain nombre de verbes ou structures.


Mais bien sûr ! C'est l'une des 3 règles qui gouvernent l'emploi habituel* du subjonctif -- simplement, on avait pris _vouloir_ comme exemple. 

(1) il faut 2 propositions séparées par _que_, 
(2) les sujets des 2 propositions doivent être différents, 
(3) la proposition principale doit exprimer une idée qui exige le subjonctif dans la subordonnée.  

Si on ne remplit pas toutes les conditions, on ne va pas employer le subjonctif.

*Quand je parle d'emploi "habituel", cela veut dire que les conjonctions (e.g., quoique, sans que) et le subjonctif du souhait (optatif) doivent être considérés séparément.


----------



## spadinaboy90

Hi there,

   I have a question about phrases that require the subjunctive. I know that the subjunctive cannot be used when the two subject pronouns are the same. When the two are the same, 

   Je veux que j'aie  = je veux avoir... (assez de temps)

   My question is: Is it grammatically correct to restate the subject? As in:

   Je veux que j'ai assez de temps?

   Thank you.


----------



## janpol

Je veux que j'aie assez de temps => incorrect
Je veux avoir assez de temps


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Grammatically speaking, I think it is correct. However, it is never used and would sound weird.


----------



## mmeoscar

Hi,

I agree with previous answers.
notice that "je veux que tu aies assez de temps" would be correct (because "je" is not repeated)


----------



## mmelyons

Please could you tell me if vouloir que is followed by the subjunctif in all tenses? E.g. je voudrais que les spots soient retirés

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jorōgumo

Yes, it is always followed by the subjunctive mood.


----------



## Mikamocha

Would one use the subjunctive if one is negating vouloir? Je ne veux pas qu'il vienne !  I believe yes because we are still expressing a desire in this context. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, you should also use the subjunctive in the negative.

_Je veux qu'il vienne._ 
_Je *ne* veux *pas* qu'il vienne._


----------



## IstanbulKedi

What if your sentence has two verbs? "Je ne voulais pas dire que tu es..." or "Je ne voulais pas dire que tu sois..."?
I mean I know "je ne voulais pas que"  would trigger subjonctif, but because I am using a verb in the infinitif (dire) afterwards, I'm not sure if that changes anything.


----------



## Maître Capello

In that case the second, nested subordinate clause would normally be in the indicative because it is introduced by _dire_, which requires the indicative. It is not introduced by _vouloir_.

_Je ne voulais pas dire que tu *es* stupide._

That being said, by a phenomenon of attraction, the nested clause sometimes takes the mode required by the main verb. The subjunctive is therefore sometimes used instead of the indicative in the nested clause.

For more details, see FR: leaking subjunctive - subjonctif par attraction.


----------

